# Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...



## Ruckelfreier_Zocker (26. März 2019)

*Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Hi,

habe mir heute eine zweite SSD Samsung gekauft. Nun stehe ich vor einer für mich wichtigen Frage:

Also, ich habe Rapid Mode immer für meine Windows Platte aktiviert gehabt, weil dort auch die Spiele drauf sind.

Da ich mir aber jetzt noch eine grössere SSD extra für Spiele gekauft habe, stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich Rapid Mode nicht für diese SSD
aktivieren sollte, damit diese SSD die schnellste ist für die Spiele. 

Was meint ihr, Rapid Mode für die Spiele SSD oder für die 'Windows SSD  ??? 

(Rapid-Mode kann man ja leider nur für eine SSD im System einschalten)

Danke im voraus für eure Antworten !


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

RapidMode ist Marketingquatsch der keinerlei praktischen Nutzen hat außer Benchmarkbalkenverlängerung und sollte generell nicht benutzt werden.

Das einzige was der macht ist, teile deines RAMs als Zwischenpuffer für die SSD zu nutzen. Was zur Folge hat, dass Benchmarks deinen RAM messen statt deiner SSD und supertolle Werte ausspucken - praktisch hats aber keinen Vorteil (probiers aus: Arbeite mit deinem PC mit eingeschalteten und mit ausgeschaltetem RapidMode - bemerkste irgendeinen Unterschied ohne Benchmarks...? )
Problem an der Sache: Wenn Windows irgendwas an seinen Systemdateien schreibt passiert das im RapidMode zuerst in deinem Pufferram - fällt nun der Strom aus, dein PC stürzt ab oder sonstwas, sind die Änderungen im RAM naturgemäß weg - und dein System mit Pech zerschossen.

Du tauschst mit dem RapidMode also gute Benchmarkergebnisse gegen Ausfallsicherheit und verfügbaren RAM und hast keinerlei Praxisnutzen. Klingt das fair? 


Übrigens: Windows hat seit XP (streng genommen seit Win98!) einen eingebauten RapidMode für Datentransfers - wenn du von Laufwerk A auf B kopierst wird ohnehin zuerst in den RAM gepuffert und von da weitergeschrieben damit sich die Laufwerke nicht gegenseitig bremsen können. Microsoft hat das aber nie als unglaublichen Fortschritt deklariert oder ihm sogar einen Namen wie RapidMode gegeben, das ist seit zig Jahren Standard. Man hats sogar ganz gezielt nicht genannt und zeigts auch nur sehr versteckt in der RAM-Auslastungsanzeige an damit die Leute nicht glauben Windows belegt zig GB RAM. Details dazu hier im letzten Abschnitt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1650-alkis-blog-40-ausgelastet.html


----------



## Ruckelfreier_Zocker (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Naja, ich dachte ja daran, das dann ja auch die Game Daten schneller von der SSD geladen werden wenn Rapid Mode aktiviert ist, für Games beim nachladen sollte das ja schon wichtig sein, oder ? je schneller umso besser denke ich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*



Ruckelfreier_Zocker schrieb:


> Naja, ich dachte ja daran, das dann ja auch die Game Daten schneller von der SSD geladen werden wenn Rapid Mode aktiviert ist, für Games beim nachladen sollte das ja schon wichtig sein, oder ? je schneller umso besser denke ich.



Wenn der RapidMode aus ist liest deine SSD Daten mit beispielsweise 500MB/s aus und schiebt sie in den RAM wo das Spiel sie benutzen kann.
Wenn der RapidMode an ist liest deine SSD Daten mit denselben 500MB/s aus (weil die SSD nicht schneller ist!) und schiebt sie in den Puffer-RAM wo das Spiel sie nicht benutzen kann - und dann wird vom RAM in den RAM kopiert wo das Spiel die Daten findet. Da letzteres mit zig GB/s passiert innerhalb des RAMs fällts praktisch nicht auf - effektiv sind beide Varianten gleich schnell, theoretisch ist genau in dem von dir beschriebenen Fall der RapidMode sogar langsamer.

Es gibt nur sehr wenige Szenarien wo der RapidMode tatsächlich einen praktischen Effekt hat - etwa wenn du von einer schnellen M.2-SSD auf eine SATA kopieren willst - dann kann der Rapid mit 3000 MB/s in den RAM lesen und vom RAM mit 500 MB/s auf die SATA SSD schreiben. Aber erstens macht Windows das ab Werk sowieso und zweitens wird die Ziel-SSD ja nicht schneller dadurch, sprich der Schreibvorgang dauert genau so lange. Nur ist die M.2 früher fertig und kann andere Dinge machen.


----------



## Ruckelfreier_Zocker (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Ob man das irgendwie testen kann ??? im Falle Gaming ??? hast du eine Idee ? vielleicht irgend eine Art Benchmark oder so ?


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Oben hat Alk schon alles geschrieben. Was möchtest Du da testen? Diese Technik wird Dir nicht "helfen". Es sei denn, Dir geht es um möglichst große Werte im Benchmark, von denen Du in der Praxis nichts merkst. Dann solltest Du diese potentielle Fehlerquelle dringend aktivieren.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Starte GTA5. Miss die Zeit mit der Stoppuhr.
Ein mal mit und einem mal ohne den Rapid-Mode.
Dazwischen machste nen Neustart.


----------



## rhalin (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Kannst du doch selber testen?
Starte ein Spiel mal mit und mal ohne Rapid Mode 
Eigentlich dürfte der Start selber nicht schneller gehen da ja die Daten erstmal in den Ram müssen von der SSD aus.
Höchstens während des Spielens könnte es Vorteile geben wenn Daten mehrfach geladen werden müssen.
Ich persönlich habe den Modus aus, trotz 2er Samsung-SSD's.

(Hisn war schneller  )


----------



## Ruckelfreier_Zocker (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Lol ??? was willst du den da messen ?, wie schnell du von A nach B fährst ? ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*



Ruckelfreier_Zocker schrieb:


> Lol ??? was willst du den da messen ?, wie schnell du von A nach B fährst ? ^^



Wie schnell das Spiel startet natürlich?! 

Innerhalb des Spieles ists erst recht wurscht.

Ich habe nicht das Gefühl dass du ne blasse Ahnung hast von was wir hier reden^^

Machen wirs einfacher. Du willst Wasser von einem Eimer in einen anderen schütten. Blöderweise hat der Zieleimer ne sehr kleine Öffnung und du musst zielen.
Datei verschieben wäre jetzt von Eimer 1 langsam in Eimer 2 schütten dass nix danebengeht.

Der RapidMode issn Swimmingpool dazwischen (=Puffer/RAM). Da kannste sauschnell Eimer 1 reinkippen (das ist das, was du in Benchmarks an großen zahlen siehst). Aber jetzt musstes immer noch vom Pool in den zweiten schmalen Eimer schütten was immer noch genauso langsam geht wie ohne Pool.


----------



## Ruckelfreier_Zocker (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Ok, danke erst einmal für eure ganzen Antworten, werde es mal iwie austesten, gegebenenfalls gebe ich euch meine Ergebnisse bekannt  THX to all


----------



## Ruckelfreier_Zocker (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Spaß kannst du wohl auch nicht deuten ^^, hab das schon verstanden, aber war ein joke, der musste einfach sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Und jetzt hab ich mir so viel Müher mittm Eimerbeispiel gegeben^^


----------



## Bennerr (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*

Also ich muss wohl mal Licht ins Dunkle bringen 
Beim Train Simulator haben die ssdˋs von Samsung wohl echt Probleme mit den Zwischenladeruckler.. das war so böse bei mir, dass ich das gegoogled hab und einige berichtet haben von diesem Rapid Mode, den man doch bitte aktivieren soll. Also bei mir hat es wirklich was gebracht!
Komischerweise stand in dem Forum auch das es bei anderen Platten (Hersteller) überhaupt keine Probleme mit den rucklern gab.. ziemlich komisch.. andere schrieben auch das es nach dem aktivieren gut war und dann langsam wieder schlimmer wurde und er den Modus wieder deaktivieren musste, und das dann wiederum besser war :S bei mir jedenfalls läuft es mit aktiviertem Rapid Modus mit dem zwischenlanden besser.

Grüße Bennerr


----------



## Downsampler (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Für welche SSD Rapid-Mode ? Was ist sinnvoller ??? ...*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...Du willst Wasser von einem Eimer in einen anderen schütten. ...



Die korrekte Frage lautet jetzt: Wieviele Eimer haben sie?


----------

